# renting property in zante



## mouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi me and my family are looking to move to Zante and would like to know how easy it is to find property to rent and is it possible to sort out whilst still in uk.any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, when me and my lived in Zante we rented but they are hard to find, we went round asking Greek people till we found one. Its not the same as renting over here.

barb


----------



## mouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi thanks for reply


----------

